# Slight gap between the tub spout and the tile



## darthj (Oct 25, 2011)

I just purchased a 7 year old condo and noticed that the tub spout is not flushed with the tile in both bathrooms. It is a slight gap and I CANNOT see any pipe and water is NOT leaking from that area. It doesn't appear to be caulked before. Should I be concerned if water seeped through the tile? Should I put caulk around it?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Need pictures of the problem. Without them, the guess could be anything.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Tub spouts should be caulked regardless. But a picture will help us show you how to eliminate the gap


----------



## darthj (Oct 25, 2011)

*Attached is a picture*

thank you for your help
attached is a picture of my bathtub spout


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It was not installed properly. What is on the other side of the wall of the shower? It is possible, that you can open up the wall if in a closet, and pull the spout back & secure, then caulk around it.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Take the spout off and see how it is assembled and with what. It make be as easy as making the supply pipe shorter. Take it off and see which system was used.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep - what Bud said.

Your spout should unscrew counterclockwise. . . you might need to anchor something in the faucet opening to gain leverage and a quick probing in the faucet opening should be telling of water damage.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Feel around the bottom first to see if there is a "set-screw" port under there. That would be another method.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

it looks like bottom of spout is hitting wall to me it seems like pipe through wall is tilting down. yes pull spout and see whats up...


----------

